# Moving to Abu Dhabi on the 22nd Novermber 08!!!



## Marco76 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I'll be moving to Abu Dhabi on the 22nd November 08 to work as a Quantity Surveyor on the Yas Island Ferrari Hotel.

As I don't know anyone out there, I'm looking to make some new friends so, if you wish to meet up for a shisha and a shwarmer and maybe show me the delights of such a wonderful place, please get in touch!!!

I've also touched base with Abu Dhabi RUFC and may even start up golf.... 

You can find me on facebook: Marco Bonnington-Carter or my email is marcobc76 at hot mail dot com ;-)

Marco


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Marco76 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'll be moving to Abu Dhabi on the 22nd November 08 to work as a Quantity Surveyor on the Yas Island Ferrari Hotel.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum Marco,

You're more than welcome to come to any of the nights out that are arranged on here by either the moderators or the large group of us who tend to go out every weekend. You'll meet loads of interesting (and strange like Maz) people so you're sure to make friends. In fact Maz is a QS so she might be able to give you some of her insight and maybe an essay post too 

As for Facebook there is a sister site to this one. Do a search for 'Facebook' and you'll find the link on the second page.

HTH


----------

